# ASP handcuffs



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

Does anyone have the officer safety bulletin about the ASP cuffs and how easily they are defeated? I can't seem to find the information.

Thanks


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

But they're so cool lookin!


----------



## Dumptruck9 (Jan 25, 2005)

How easily are they defeated? I was thinking about getting a set.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I havent heard anything like that. Dumptruck, if you get them from galls expect a couple months in between your order being made and actually receiving the product.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I few guys in the academy has them. They seem to work fine, but ocassionally the single strand "pops" out to the outside of the double strands. The polymer frame does have metal to reinforce them.

And yes Gall is extremely back ordered. Ordered mine in December, won't get them till March.


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

I received a message a few weeks back and I don't recall who from, but it showed that there was an easy way a prisoner/suspect could BREAK them off. If I find it, I will post it. Might be important for any one who is thinking of using them.


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

I found some info on PoliceOne.Com...here it is.

01/07/2005 



ASP tactical handcuffs have a dangerous weakness to picking even when they are double-locked. One can use something to push down the hasp or "pawl" of the handcuff and see a silver piece of metal moving in either keyway of each handcuff. Picking the lock can be easily accomplished with almost any object that will fit (paper clip, tip of a pocket knife, nails, mechanical pencil tips, etc.) between the center pin of the keyway and the visible part of the hasp /lock bar (aka "pawl") in the keyway by placing the pick object on the upper downward - the hasp almost immediately releases. Double locking the handcuffs prevents the lock from being picked in this manner - unless the double lock itself is picked - which is just as easy. 

I called ASP with this concern and found out they are in the process of designing a new lockset that defeats this weakness. The new lockset will be ready sometime in late January of 2004. Officers can send in the handcuffs to ASP for a free upgrade to a pick resistant lock set. The upgraded lock sets can be distinguished from the current lock sets by looking at the color of the double lock push pin. The current "pickable" version lockset has a red double lock pushpin. The upgraded pick resistant sets will have a yellow double lock pushpin. 

Returns for free upgrade locks on ASP handcuffs may be sent to:
Joe Resch
ASP Repair
2511 E Capitol Dr
Appleton WI 54999


Questions may be directed to ASP at (800)236-6243


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

I was playing with mine last night and was able to "pop" them open as previous posted by Tacmedic with the metal clip from a ballpoint pen.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

At least the company is standing behind their product. Hopefully their turn around time will be quick for all that already have them.


----------



## Dumptruck9 (Jan 25, 2005)

Moral of the story... I guess I'll wait a while to order mine. Probably so long that the first generation are nowhere to be found anymore. You know, just to be safe.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

I bought a pair from Galls, after about two months after my order I recieved them. Brought them to work, they didn't fit in my cuff case. So far those cuffs have been in my locker. Glad I haven't used them seeing how there are problems with them. They feel very lightweight and are easy to put on. But too bad they don't fit in my case. I think they will serve as a spare set for a while. My opinion, don't buy em'.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

PATS246";p="56036 said:


> I bought a pair from Galls, after about two months after my order I recieved them. Brought them to work, they didn't fit in my cuff case. So far those cuffs have been in my locker. Glad I haven't used them seeing how there are problems with them. They feel very lightweight and are easy to put on. But too bad they don't fit in my case. I think they will serve as a spare set for a while. My opinion, don't buy em'.


Are they the old ones w/ the red dot or the new ones w/ yellow? I'm expecting my from Galls any day now.


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

here is a demo for anyone who is interested. Go to http://www.swatmedics.org/officer_safety/ASPCUFFE.mpeg


----------

